# advent netbook keyboard problem



## btbbob (May 14, 2009)

hi i have a advent net book 4211c i recently reinstalled xp and now the keyboard
wont work at all. i have downloaded all drivers and updatedf bios no good the only way to use it is to plug a usb keyboard in .the mouse pad works fine any help would be appriecated


----------



## mfg779 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi. I have exactly same problem with my net book. After installation keyboard stopped working. 
Anyone knows what might be the problem and how to fix this??

Cheers


----------

